# Zombie Makeup Help



## eberphoto (Aug 15, 2011)

youtube has a lot of videos


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Look at Zombie Zac's profile. His airbrush look is great! It totaly adds depth without the need for appliances.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

We have a few zombie prosthetics that you can order pre-painted. All you need to do is glue it on and put some makeup on your skin around it.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if Mold Builder Latex can be used directly on your face? I wanted to do some quickie zombie make up for a zombie walk this Friday.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd suggest using liquid latex from a Costume Shop or Halloween Store. Mold Builder Latex may have additives that are not skin-safe.

If you really want to try it, put some on your inner elbow and let it stay for a day or two to see if there is a reaction.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanx for the tip. No Halloween shops are open around here yet and the event is this Friday. Might have to visit a toy store of the adult kind.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

ROCKNRUDE said:


> Might have to visit a toy store of the adult kind.


 Well that works too.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. 

As I said I am makeup challenged, a simple mascara girl on 90% of the days is me. Honestly I wouldn't have a clue on how to use liquid latex or any of that type of stuff. 

Any recommendations on the artifical blood? What works (preferably not super-sticky) and stays blood looking into an evening?


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of me & the wife as zombie bride & groom a few years back. Yes, the contacts are a must. For the blood, we used Ben Nye Fresh Scab, it dries and has that "chunky" look, very nice! On the costumes themselves paint is better than fake blood, and you can get a clear fabric glue from a craft store, mix red & a couple drops of blue food coloring in it (and I like to add some coffee grounds in for texture!) and apply it and let it dry. Oh, and get some of the tooth coloring (brown, yellow, or green) for your teeth and fingernails! Really ups the ante!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow JB, amazing costumes and make up. If I look half that good I'd be happy. Well done!


----------

